# Dog pulled apart her chew rope and ingested some...will she be okay



## 8 (Apr 4, 2006)

Okay my dog pulled apart her chew rope and has ingested some, in fact she is pooping out strings....will she be okay or should I take her to the vet I mean she is acting fine but I hear it can be bad if she ate the string


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

This is why rope bones and other toys with rope are supervised-only toys.
I don't know if she will be ok or not..... I would watch her very closely
I have known dogs who have died from eating rope toys ..... due to blockages and one due to strings wrapping around the intestines...

Rope bones as with all soft plush toys are a toy that must be supervised.....
s


----------



## 8 (Apr 4, 2006)

She was supervised I just didn't realize she was eating it


----------



## munchycrunchy (Sep 8, 2008)

How much did the dog ingest? You need to monitor your dog. Look for any odd behavior, vomiting, loss of appetite, etc. These are not foolproof however. Passing bits of it is a good sign, however it is better to be safe than sorry. Keep a close eye on her.


----------



## 8 (Apr 4, 2006)

She is acting normal but they other day she destroyed her rope ball...she was just carrying it around and we didn't notice she was eating it either. so now there have been two things with rope she has ingested. But she has been passing it...I'm not really sure how much she ingested but it was falling apart when i took it away...they had both been pulling at it real hard.

Like I said she is and has been acting completely normal and still has a wonderful appetite..I swear she is going to eat me out of house and home


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 22, 2008)

mine aren't allowed rope toys anymore mine always ended up eating them and then a few days later throwing them up in the middle of the night so no more


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

Abbymarie said:


> She is acting normal but they other day she destroyed her rope ball...she was just carrying it around and we didn't notice she was eating it either. so now there have been two things with rope she has ingested. But she has been passing it...I'm not really sure how much she ingested but it was falling apart when i took it away...they had both been pulling at it real hard.
> 
> Like I said she is and has been acting completely normal and still has a wonderful appetite..I swear she is going to eat me out of house and home


OK so it didn't occur to you THE FIRST TIME that she ate rope ball that maybe rope wasn't a great idea for her to have???


----------



## 8 (Apr 4, 2006)

It happened it a matter of two days. I took away the rope ball and they play with the tug rope together. I'm sick right now I can't watch them ever single second or know where every toy is hidden, I'm off my game


And I never knew they were harmful...once upon a time a dog could play with something and you wouldn't have to watch them every minute of every day. 

all my dogs in the past had pull ropes. I didn't know she would tear it up. She has always been so good with those, but she is going through a destructive phase that started 3 days ago


----------



## munchycrunchy (Sep 8, 2008)

Abbymarie said:


> She is acting normal but they other day she destroyed her rope ball...she was just carrying it around and we didn't notice she was eating it either. so now there have been two things with rope she has ingested. But she has been passing it...I'm not really sure how much she ingested but it was falling apart when i took it away...they had both been pulling at it real hard.
> 
> Like I said she is and has been acting completely normal and still has a wonderful appetite..I swear she is going to eat me out of house and home


If she tore one up prior, she really shouldn't have had another rope toy to play with. She saw fit the first time to eat the rope ball, and then she obtains another rope toy. Chances are the same thing will happen. It should have been taken from her promptly, or simply thrown away if she has a habit of ingesting the rope. Still keep a watchful eye on her. Dogs should be supervised. Accidents do happen, and dogs do chew on their belongings. Two separate occasions *sigh*


----------



## 8 (Apr 4, 2006)

munchycrunchy said:


> If she tore one up prior, she really shouldn't have had another rope toy to play with. She saw fit the first time to eat the rope ball, and then she obtains another rope toy. Chances are the same thing will happen. It should have been taken from her promptly, or simply thrown away if she has a habit of ingesting the rope. Still keep a watchful eye on her. Dogs should be supervised. Accidents do happen, and dogs do chew on their belongings. Two separate occasions *sigh*


I'm not an irresponsible pet owner and I didn't think it could hurt her until I read something this morning about it. Heck I'm always finding toys I didn't even realize we still had under the couch....I'm laid up in bed right now and I can't watch them ever second. I'm sorry that you feel that I'm a bad owner that whole sigh at the end of your comment. Okay maybe I screwed up but do you watch your dogs every second of every day? I'm human sorry for that but I am.


They are always in the same room with me but that doesn't mean my eyes are always on them. My God


----------



## Wynpyp (Sep 19, 2008)

Don't worry...We are all human and sometimes we can't watch them 24/7. I consider myself a very good animal parent as well as a very good human parent and sometimes accidents happen. Just watch for sign's that she's passing it ok. If you notice that she isn't really eating or drinking as much or not at all or if she's struggling to go to the bathroom, take her in. I had the same thing happen with one of my shepherds and that is what my vet told me to watch for.


----------



## 8 (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks I don't mean to flip out...these are my first dogs (other than childhood pets) and I'm over protective of them to begin with but I'm still learning.


----------



## Wynpyp (Sep 19, 2008)

IMO, I think we are always learning . There is something new that I learn everyday with my pets and kids. Definitely keeps me on my toes lol.


----------



## sheltiemom (Mar 13, 2007)

One of my dogs ate part of a rope toy a while back and was able to pass the strings fine. You could give your vet a call and they will tell you what to watch for as far as possible blockage or other problems.


----------



## AkiraleShiba (Dec 9, 2007)

Give your dog one table spoon of Vaseline or Mineral oil and wet his/her food until the rope passes  Unless the dog is vomitting brown stuff, is lethargic or constipated don't worry.


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

do not give mineral oil ever ever.... 
many dogs have aspirated it because it is odorless and tasteless and have suffocated from breathing in the oil .... its very dangerous especially for a newby


----------



## AkiraleShiba (Dec 9, 2007)

Shalva said:


> do not give mineral oil ever ever....
> many dogs have aspirated it because it is odorless and tasteless and have suffocated from breathing in the oil .... its very dangerous especially for a newby


I never knew I read it in a dog book, then I guess i'll stick with Vaseline


----------

